# DVR 721 "No Fees"



## chaseme5 (Feb 21, 2008)

I would like to confirm this with 721 owners. It is true that dish model PVR 721 does not have a $5.99 / mo DVR fee attached to it. This is what I was told. If this is true why am I paying $5.99 a month for my 625?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

chaseme5 said:


> I would like to confirm this with 721 owners. It is true that dish model PVR 721 does not have a $5.99 / mo DVR fee attached to it. This is what I was told. If this is true why am I paying $5.99 a month for my 625?


I have a 721 and there are no monthly fees. You will have to get the answer from Dish on the second question.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

The 721 was not offered as a lease or as a free/low cost upgrade DVR.
You had to purchase the 721, many of us 721 owners paid full price for it.
In fact when I bought my 721 E* would not sell them, they told me to buy it from retailer. I paid over $500 for mine.
Therefore because of the pricing, the 721 does not have DVR fees.
(no DVR fee was part of the selling features for the 721)
(it also does not have namebased recording)

625s are supposed be leased and customers do not pay full price for them.
So E* charges extra for using DVR features and customers get extras like name based recording.

also right now on any DVR you can get "DVR advantage" and your monthly bill will not be higher for the DVR fee. E* is freezing the price till 2009. (you can save the DVR fee)


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

The older receivers were Grandfathered in when DISH started charging DVR Fees... they didn't charge at the beginning.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not all old DVR, but only 501/508 and 721.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW: 508's DO have name based recording, but they only have a single tuner (the 721 has two). The 501, 508 and 721 are MPEG 2 receivers and when everything is MPEG 4, they will be doorstops (at least a few more years until that happens).


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Not all old DVR, but only 501/508 and 721.


Add original DishPlayer receivers 7100 and 7200 to that list.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Dishplayers had a monthly fee from the start and they offered a one time sub fee ala Tivo


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If I replace my 625 with a 721 will it hook straight up? Can one obtain one pretty cheap? Will I get all the channels that I can get on my 625?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You have to check e-bay, don't think Dish is selling them anymore, it should hook up easily in place of the 625 but it has a smaller hard drive and only one set of ouputs. If you hook it up to two tv's both will be watching the same channel.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> If I replace my 625 with a 721 will it hook straight up? Can one obtain one pretty cheap? Will I get all the channels that I can get on my 625?


I have two 721 units in excellent condition if you are interested

Doug


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

garys said:


> You have to check e-bay, don't think Dish is selling them anymore, it should hook up easily in place of the 625 but it has a smaller hard drive and only one set of ouputs. If you hook it up to two tv's both will be watching the same channel.


That stinks that it only has one set of outputs for two tuners.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

It works great if you only have one TV and you don't have a phone to connect it to.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Doug E said:


> I have two 721 units in excellent condition if you are interested
> 
> Doug


Whats your price?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> That stinks that it only has one set of outputs for two tuners.


If it had two tuners and outputs then it would also have a DVR fee.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Doug E said:


> I have two 721 units in excellent condition if you are interested
> 
> Doug


how much are you selling them for?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

amahdi said:


> how much are you selling them for?


They are going for around $100 or more now, so that's the price,

Doug


----------

